# Building a snowboard drop-in ramp, advice/suggestions/help appreciated! :)



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a moderately sized backyard; I've been wanting to build a drop-in for the yard and later will also make a kicker. this is the current concept i've made for it made solely of 2x4's, although i'm having a hard time figuring out how i'm going to screw this all together :\ makes my brain hurt. any suggestions/help/advice is much appreciated, please be kind and somewhat noob friendly with words as it's going to be practically my first time doing something like this. the height, length and info is displayed by the white right triangle diagram, thanks!











EDIT:


i also forgot to mention in my intial thread post that i live in alberta, canada so this ramp will always be used "with" snow, because i realized not all people get so much snow so this ramp was and will be created to always work with snow, just thought i'd mention!









that's my current backyard, that drop-in is 6 1/2 feet tall as of right now all hand made with a shovel...it was very time consuming thus why i'm building a drop-in lol.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I think that you are probably pushing yourself if you do not even understand how to screw it together... And this is not to be rude, but if you don't do it right then you could seriously hurt yourself...!!!

Try to get some help from someone who at least understands the basis of design and construction. As an example, x is stronger then 2 - for bracing...!

And maybe your ramp down is a bit steep...??? if that is 8' x 8' on the design then 90degree drop is probably way too much...

Something like this maybe is where you want to aim... 

PARX – Mini Backyard Drop In


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and skip this type of build. With the money you'll spend on wood and screws you can have a set of these. 

4-Pk. Of 2x4 Double Angle Steel Elevators, Black - 1344428, Tree Stand Access at Sportsman's Guide

or for heavy use these

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/4x4-elevators-set-of-4.aspx?a=206358

This is what I use. I'm finishing my set up this week so I'll post pictures. Heres a video of how they work. 

I don't go nuts with support beams and wired anchors like they do. Just stick the 4x4 in with some screws and it's solid.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

extremo, i never seen that before...looks like a great idea! you should start up a build thread or a section for back yard set-ups. 
i made a little back yard set up but i just laid 2 6x12 planks on my back porch steps with white lattice from home depot on it the drop in. works great


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone, thanks for your inputs as well. I think i may have overplayed the construction aspect, i guess i just meant certain parts are going to be trickier than the rest to screw together. And i actually have a drop in currently made of snow that reaches 5' high with a drop of almost 45degree at 8 feet in length, it just doesnt seem to give me the speed and height off the kicker im looking for, and i can't surpass 12 feet in length or it'll be too long. So i figured an 8' x8' x11' would give me exactly what im looking for. It will have carpet on it and snow covered.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

So i've officially started building the drop in since last week, im not exactly building to the concept above, but it will follow the same design for the most part. Will continue to post progress as i work on it.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

looking good....keep us posted!


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

kev711 said:


> looking good....keep us posted!


thanks man! I did some more work on it today, ran out of drill power or I would've kept going :\


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Trusses are the strongest/most rigid shape you can have for this kind of construction. I'd suggest some diagonal braces between each of the rectangular sections. Think about trying to bend a triangle out of shape - can't be done. However you can certainly squash/bend a square or rectangular shape. That would make it much more stable, particularly at that height. 

It looks great though, should be plenty of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Trusses are the strongest/most rigid shape you can have for this kind of construction. I'd suggest some diagonal braces between each of the rectangular sections. Think about trying to bend a triangle out of shape - can't be done. However you can certainly squash/bend a square or rectangular shape. That would make it much more stable, particularly at that height.
> 
> It looks great though, should be plenty of fun. :thumbsup:


cool, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Thinking about building one for my house, both for me and the kids to use sledding. I'm thinking about stealing some stuff from this plan, specifically wing nuts or something similar so I can take it down and put away easy. How To: Build A Drop In Ramp


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> Thinking about building one for my house, both for me and the kids to use sledding. I'm thinking about stealing some stuff from this plan, specifically wing nuts or something similar so I can take it down and put away easy. How To: Build A Drop In Ramp


yea i'm probably going to do wing nuts and bolts for the ramp connecting to the base. i luckily have enough room in my backyard to hide the two structures on the side of the house without deconstructing it, will probably tarp it in the summer to protect from rain.

i also forgot to mention in my intial thread post that i live in alberta, canada so this ramp will always be used "with" snow, because i realized not all people get so much snow so this ramp was and will be created to always work with snow, just thought i'd mention!









that's my current backyard, that drop-in is 6 1/2 feet tall as of right now all hand made with a shovel...it was very time consuming thus why i'm building a drop-in lol.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

More triangles!!! You really need to add some angled pieces to keep things from flexing. Also the middle support for the ramp should be angled back and connect to the base of the tower. Consider putting some cheap outdoor turf on the ramp so the snow has something to stick to.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

john doe said:


> More triangles!!! You really need to add some angled pieces to keep things from flexing. Also the middle support for the ramp should be angled back and connect to the base of the tower. Consider putting some cheap outdoor turf on the ramp so the snow has something to stick to.


thanks for the input! I was thinking carpet but turf will also work i guess, whatever is the cheaper alternative i think unless they have huge differences, i like your idea though! thanks!


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Did some more work on the drop-in today, I have been taking your guys advice into serious considerations and I haven't gotten around to putting any diagonal pieces to further structure this base, although after testing it..i'm not really sure i may need to add any, it seems extremely sturdy and doesn't wobble a whole lot except for the fact we tested on uneven ice. but if I end up with spare wood in the end I will definitely consider reinforcing the base with diagonal pieces.

this is the current progress, The base seems complete as of now, next will be the ramp construction :yahoo:










































EDIT:
Sorry i also forgot to mention that I am 175lbs and my brother is 210lbs, we both went up the ladder, stood on the top and nothing seemed to be affected much at all.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GrieverXVII said:


> Did some more work on the drop-in today, I have been taking your guys advice into serious considerations and I haven't gotten around to putting any diagonal pieces to further structure this base, although after testing it..i'm not really sure i may need to add any, it seems extremely sturdy and doesn't wobble a whole lot except for the fact we tested on uneven ice. but if I end up with spare wood in the end I will definitely consider reinforcing the base with diagonal pieces.


:dizzy:

Dude, don't be an idiot. You asked us for advice and everyone's said add diagonal pieces. How many tower cranes have you seen in your life? Their support structure doesn't look like yours... It looks like this: Make yours look like this if you want it to truly be strong.










See how the diagonal braces are much thicker than the horizontal braces?!?


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

poutanen said:


> :dizzy:
> 
> Dude, don't be an idiot. You asked us for advice and everyone's said add diagonal pieces. How many tower cranes have you seen in your life? Their support structure doesn't look like yours... It looks like this: Make yours look like this if you want it to truly be strong.
> 
> ...


Is it truly needed for my project though? Its only 8 feet high and feels more than sturdy already :/


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Having built plenty of things with wood I knew this would happen. You put it together and it feels sturdy as hell. You clime up it, try to rock it around, and only have a little movement. Wood is not a stable material though. It will start to wobble. When you put a screw into wood it works by compressing and moving around the wood around the screw. Don't think that compression and shape change won't continue to happen over time.


----------



## BradHati (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a lot of load to put on 4 pieces of 4x2. Couldn't you have got something thicker for the uprights?

Also, what's going to counteract the ramp when you put that on?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GrieverXVII said:


> Is it truly needed for my project though? Its only 8 feet high and feels more than sturdy already :/


How many times do you want to build it?


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

BradHati said:


> That's a lot of load to put on 4 pieces of 4x2. Couldn't you have got something thicker for the uprights?
> 
> Also, what's going to counteract the ramp when you put that on?


I was debating 4x4 posts, but realized they are made from the center of the trees which are usually softer and warp easier, could've put two 2x4's together which would've worked but this thing is getting fairly heavy already and theres no way i can change it now. As for counter balance, I have it leaning up against the deck and once its all packed with snow and surrounded by at least 3 feet high of snow, i figure it should be fairly grounded..



poutanen said:


> How many times do you want to build it?


Making it seem like it'll last me only a couple rides, everything eventually breaks down and needs to be rebuilt especially when exposed to the harsh elements, i am using pressure treated wood but im sure even though my design isnt perfect it will last me at least a couple years if not more depending on how often i use it.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

What about your screws ? I quess you thought of that but if your screws can't handle the weather and the amount of water in the structure you will be in deep shit...

As a carpenter and a housebuilder, add the diagonal supporting man. The amount of snow you use will put quite a large pressure on the structure, then add you on top of it and some momentum in the wrong direction and snap.. I'm not saying it won't last, just my opinion...


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Rasse said:


> What about your screws ? I quess you thought of that but if your screws can't handle the weather and the amount of water in the structure you will be in deep shit...
> 
> As a carpenter and a housebuilder, add the diagonal supporting man. The amount of snow you use will put quite a large pressure on the structure, then add you on top of it and some momentum in the wrong direction and snap.. I'm not saying it won't last, just my opinion...


Appreciated, I will definitely see to these changes 
As for the screws im using zinc coated wood screws along with those metal bracers.

Also i have a question if im going to make these changes, if i take out the two middle bracers and put one in the middle and then diagonal pieces, will the screw holes made from the previous bracers harshly ruin the structural integrity of the wood?.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

One thing you could do once it's all built and you're happy with is is treat the wood. I know you're using PT already, but I think you can get more life out of it by painting/treating the wood again.

If you end up being really happy with it, find somebody with a welder that wants practice and make a deal where you buy the steel and he welds it. Then paint with tremclad and it should last a lot longer than wood. Tons if guys in AB that weld for a hobby/work.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

poutanen said:


> One thing you could do once it's all built and you're happy with is is treat the wood. I know you're using PT already, but I think you can get more life out of it by painting/treating the wood again.
> 
> If you end up being really happy with it, find somebody with a welder that wants practice and make a deal where you buy the steel and he welds it. Then paint with tremclad and it should last a lot longer than wood. Tons if guys in AB that weld for a hobby/work.


Cool, great advice. Thanks for informing me.

So another question before i move on, i will probably be back peddling a bit here to fix the structure i have built based on all the feedback.

Which option would be best for my situation, factors that apply, lots of snow, 175-210lbs.
Option
A) 8 feet tall 2x4 box structure like i already have but with one long diagonal piece corner to corner
B) put a horizontal bracer in the middle of 8 feet and have two diagonal pieces corner to corner

Obviously B is the most sturdiest and durable, but probably a lot more heavier. But is B too overkill for what my plans are? Will A do just as good? Thanks again everybody.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Make all 4 sides look like this and you should be good.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

john doe said:


> Make all 4 sides look like this and you should be good.


cool, i was at work or i would've drawn it out too haha, thanks for doing that for me!

it might be awhile till the next updates since i have some work to do on this thing, but thanks for all your valuable input and advice and hopefully next time i post some pics it'll be on the right track! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

John doe has it right. Use those drawings and it's all fine. The diagonal supportings do miracles to the structure. We will be waiting for updates:thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure how much you spent on wood, but in hindsight, for $200 you could have got 10' of scaffolding:

Scaffolding (Good Shape) - Strathcona County Ladders, Scaffolding For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County Canada.

A lot easier to setup and take down, store for the summer. Should be a lot stronger too...


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Not sure how much you spent on wood, but in hindsight, for $200 you could have got 10' of scaffolding:
> 
> Scaffolding (Good Shape) - Strathcona County Ladders, Scaffolding For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County Canada.
> 
> A lot easier to setup and take down, store for the summer. Should be a lot stronger too...


But it's not nearly as fun:laugh: I know from own experience that the feeling when you get something done by yourself is so good:laugh: And if it actually works, it's even more awesome


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope he is at least checking out the junk wood pile at his local home supply store. The majority of the snowboard ramp my friend and I built was made with wood we got at 80% off.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

john doe said:


> Make all 4 sides look like this and you should be good.


Do the diagonal pieces attach to the posts or the horizontal pieces?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Attach them to the legs on the outside surface of the sides. The ladder side of the stand I would put them inside to allow for room for your toes.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

john doe said:


> Attach them to the legs on the outside surface of the sides. The ladder side of the stand I would put them inside to allow for room for your toes.


This works the best. At least from my experience


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Rasse said:


> This works the best. At least from my experience


is there a reason for screwing them to the outside of the frame versus the inside? or does both methods work the same? because tonight, i removed both inner bracers on the 3 sides, and put only 1 bracer in the middle of the structure, prepping it for 2 diagonal pieces on the 3 sides.

EDIT:

Made a quick concept of the new design i'm looking to modify it into, few questions though...
will the previous holes made by the previous screws from the two bracers largely affect the wood's structural integrity? should i just fill it and paint it? also is it best to attach the diagonal pieces to the posts as shown in the diagram? or on the horizontal bracers? or one on the horizontal and one on the post?









EDIT #2:
Oops, mistake in the picture, "Side 2" should also be the same as "Side 3". Also those diagonal pieces are neither on the inside or the outside of the frame, they are in line with the posts if that makes sense...is that good or bad idea?


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't think the screw holes are a problem, just a cosmetic thing. And the design should work just fine in my opinion. The diagonals are just easier to attach to the wood if you place them inside or outside of the frame. That way you can just put screws through the diagonal into the frame


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Rasse said:


> I don't think the screw holes are a problem, just a cosmetic thing. And the design should work just fine in my opinion. The diagonals are just easier to attach to the wood if you place them inside or outside of the frame. That way you can just put screws through the diagonal into the frame


cool, i figured so. thanks for the quick confirmation :thumbsup:


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Alright guys, got some pretty good progress done on the project today, took me the week to break down the bracers and rebuild, but today was quite fun putting it all together and the "right" way this time 

So far I have to thank all of you guys who have been helping me out during this project, really has helped me understand a lot more about construction and "why" which is the most important to me when it comes to learning.

Unless anyone has major objections, I can probably say the base is officially now completed! :bowdown:


































After testing it, i didn't feel a gigantic change in stability than before, but definitely didn't feel wobbly or weak, but i'm sure it'll last a lot longer now with these changes, felt very sturdy and solid. the handrails are pretty awesome, we were worried about how we were going to attach them due to the fact that any outward force or leaning will just not hold up, so we decided to throw a metal L bracket on the inside of each post to secure the handrail posts to the platform and the initial structure, then also added that horizontal back piece that keeps everything pretty well together, I also really like it because it acts as a ledge while climbing the ladder, and ducking under it is easy on the way up and also serves as a safety block incase falling or accidently sliding backwards, id rather tumble down a ramp than fall on my back from 8 feet high lol.

thoughts? opinions? any further advice is always appreciated, thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Well done man:eusa_clap: It's looking much stronger and steadier now with the diagonals. One thing I noticed is that it's pretty high. Just make sure that it doesn't feel wobbly when you use it. Since it's a high structure, it doesn't take a lot of force in the front-to-back or side-to-side directions to fall down. But since you cover it with snow, it should stay in place. Just pointed it out and when the spring comes, you might wanna take one or two screws out, just to check if they have any rust or look weak in any way. Overall, looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks great! Well done dude.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Rasse said:


> Well done man:eusa_clap: It's looking much stronger and steadier now with the diagonals. One thing I noticed is that it's pretty high. Just make sure that it doesn't feel wobbly when you use it. Since it's a high structure, it doesn't take a lot of force in the front-to-back or side-to-side directions to fall down. But since you cover it with snow, it should stay in place. Just pointed it out and when the spring comes, you might wanna take one or two screws out, just to check if they have any rust or look weak in any way. Overall, looking good :thumbsup:


great advice, thanks for that! I made super sure i was buying galvanized/zinc coated wood screws, but either way I will definitely do that just to be on the safe side of things.

---------------------------------------------------------

Alright, so big night tonight for me. Got off work nice and early for once, super warm out despite the crazy amount of snow, got my brother and a friend over to help me out, we dug out the 6 foot tall mound of snow to make room for our new drop-in, also had enough time to make the ramp to 98% completion! the only thing left is attachments, carpet and assembly. super excited and should practically have it done by tomorrow if I can manage to find enough carpet for cheap somewhere :\

also it took me awhile to figure out how i'm going to secure the ramp to the base in a modular format so i can detach them later, this diagram hopefully explains that much better, but the small white circles represent bolts, and based on your guys feedback and advice i thought it would be a good idea to add those diagonal beams under the ramp to create triangles and a good attachment and provide a good amount of stability to the structure.
red = carpet
green = ground
white circles = bolts









let me know what you guys think!
here's a bunch of pics from tonight's progress 

here's a picture of me doing some work on the snow haha, thought i'd get one of me since i have all these pics and not a single one of me actually working on the project.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

All of that looks really good.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like a good plan :thumbsup:


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys, hope you all had a good christmas. Worked some more on the ramp today, all i did was go through the drop in and fill any mistake holes with wood filler. While waiting for that to dry, we decided to make a small 2 1/2 foot high kicker ramp.

































Didnt really take the time and quality like i did with the drop in, but it was fairly easy and cost effective to make so im not too worried if i need to make another. Although i'm fairly excited as this project is soon coming to an end and i'll finally be using it!


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

I took some time tonight to rethink a new kicker design for when i make a new one, because the kicker we made tonight was slightly rushed and definitely not perfect. So if i do remake another kicker, What do you guys think of this design?










the back legs that brace the kicker will be connected by bolt and nut so it's a little modular and compact, every thing i build will always have a waterproofing sealing paint and carpet overlay as the final product, and i've kinda just gone with a rule where the length of the kicker will always be double that of the height. any objections? am i doing too much? too little? let me know, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The kicker you built is fine. Since you are always using this with snow, small changes in shape or angle won't take much effort. So, you don't have to worry about the starting shape too much. The only thing to consider changing about the quick one you built would be to put a cross brace on the rectangle area just past the lip to prevent any side to side flexing. For any structure you're building a simple way to add tons of bracing is to skin the sides with plywood. It basically makes an infinite amount of cross braces.


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

john doe said:


> The kicker you built is fine. Since you are always using this with snow, small changes in shape or angle won't take much effort. So, you don't have to worry about the starting shape too much. The only thing to consider changing about the quick one you built would be to put a cross brace on the rectangle area just past the lip to prevent any side to side flexing. For any structure you're building a simple way to add tons of bracing is to skin the sides with plywood. It basically makes an infinite amount of cross braces.


awesome, thanks!


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

John doe is right. If you can get your hands on some plywood, it's the best option. Planks work too though. Otherwise the kicker is looking good. You are starting to be quite a "Bob the builder" already :laugh:


----------



## GrieverXVII (Mar 20, 2013)

So i think i can officially say this project is completed!
I finished it this week and had it set up yesterday with the help of my two friends there, snowed a perfect 2-inch layer last night and covered the drop-in and ramp with carpeting perfectly! threw some snow on the base to get a smoother ride in, All i can say is..I have absolutely no regrets, the thing is a blast! I get a perfect amount of airtime to do pretty much anything i want, i don't overshoot my yard space and it all worked out perfectly in the end...But of course, all this would not be possible without the help of some of you guys in here. You guys taught me a whole lot about construction and explained a lot, tips/tricks and advice; in the end it all came together thanks to you guys. :laugh:


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks good and steady, well done man :thumbsup: nice to hear it also works although the building is fun (at least I like it), it's always good to see that it's possible to build things yourself. Overall, good project, it was fun to follow how it came together


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Now make an edit! :laugh:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

ACairngormFace said:


> Now make an edit! :laugh:


^This

Good to see it come to fruition dude. That thing is killer.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

ACairngormFace said:


> Now make an edit! :laugh:


Yes, we are waiting


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

My advice is to skip all this work and find a nice urban rail wherever you live.


----------

